# come leggere i sottotitoli inseriti dentro i file avi?

## magowiz

In windows so che c'è il filtro directshow subtitle, c'è qualcosa di analogo anche per linux?

Se lancio la riproduzione da riga di comando con mplayer ottengo il seguente output :

```
$ mplayer /media/cdrecorder/Children_Of_Dune_CD3\(sub_ita\)\(#startrekitalia_su_azzurra\).avi 

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX SSE SSE2

Riproduco /media/cdrecorder/Children_Of_Dune_CD3(sub_ita)(#startrekitalia_su_azzurra).avi

Rilevato formato file AVI!

VIDEO:  [XVID]  544x304  24bpp  23.976 fps  670.7 kbps (81.9 kbyte/s)

Informazioni filmato: 

 Name: I figli di Dune cd3

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  448.0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)

Scelto codec audio: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Scelto codec video: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Non posso aprire il dispositivo audio /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

alsa-init: using device default

alsa: 44100 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/16384 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Inizio la riproduzione...

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 544 x 304 (sp.col. preferito: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect è 1.79:1 - riscalo per ottenere un rapporto corretto.

VO: [xv] 544x304 => 544x304 Planar YV12 

4 bytes of audio data lost due to buffer overflow, len = 16384 0 0 

4 bytes of audio data lost due to buffer overflow, len = 4

alsa-uninit: pcm closed 0.009 ct:  0.000 263/263  6%  0%  1.9% 0 0 

In uscita... (Uscita)

```

sembra che proprio non riconosca i sottotitoli all'interno.

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

i sottotitoli si dovrebbero vedere, senza particolari opzioni. Credo che le scritte dei sottotitoli nel caso specifico che hai riportato, siano sovrapposte direttamente sulle immagini. Ti avrei consigliato di usare mplayer ma vedo che hai gia' provato.

Perche' non fai un tentativo anche con vlc?

----------

## Sparker

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Non posso aprire il dispositivo audio /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
> 
> alsa-init: using device default
> 
> alsa: 44100 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/16384 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian
> ...

 

A me sembra più un problema audio.

E poi questa cosa dei sottotitoli all'interno dell'avi non la ho mai sentita. Le specifiche container non lo prevedono.

Di solito con gli .avi si usa un file .srt (o .sub) esterno.

----------

## Peach

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> E poi questa cosa dei sottotitoli all'interno dell'avi non la ho mai sentita. Le specifiche container non lo prevedono.
> 
> Di solito con gli .avi si usa un file .srt (o .sub) esterno.

 

m'era venuto il dubbio anche a me quando ho letto il post.

Se un avi ha i sottotitoli vuol dire che sono stati encodati nel filmato, quindi ciccia che li leggi esternamente, di solito sono esterni i sottotioli come dice Sparker.

----------

## magowiz

no quello Ã¨ perchÃ¨ ho lanciato mplayer mentre stavo ascoltando un mp3, quindi l'audio era occupato.

Purtroppo esistono questi sottotitoli muxati dentro i file avi...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> no quello Ã¨ perchÃ¨ ho lanciato mplayer mentre stavo ascoltando un mp3, quindi l'audio era occupato.
> 
> Purtroppo esistono questi sottotitoli muxati dentro i file avi...

 

Si ma se non sbaglio in Windows ci sono programmi apposta che si occupano di decodificare questi sottotitoli; non mi pare che i classici mediaPLayer lo facciano!PAssare a formati piu' performanti? OGG o Matroska?

----------

## Elbryan

un file avi contiene 2 flussi.. uno audio ed uno video.

Ci son programmi sotto windows che analizzano il flusso video (una volta calibrati) che riescono ad estrapolare da un file avi il relativo file .srt (o ass,ssa non ricordo).

questo tipo di tool però è piuttosto approssimativo.

Se cerchi un container che permetta i 3 flussi separati e molteplici devi lavorare su file .mkv (matroska per l'appunto).

Se usi vlc puoi "encodare" al volo un file srt su un avi puro (in gergo chiamato raw) nel senso che vlc riprodurra' il tuo file avi e simultaneamente ci incollera' il file srt seguendo il timing..

----------

## devilheart

in generale con mplayer puoi usare l'opzione -sid <id> per scegliere un sottotitolo fra quelli presenti

----------

## magowiz

purtroppo non posso scegliere il container perchè i filmati non li ho fatti io, con mplayer i sottotitoli non vengono proprio riconosciuti. Sono riuscito a ovviare usando virtualdub e copiando i flussi audio e video in un nuovo file e scaricandomi i sottotitoli da internet.

----------

